

Can we stop talking about meteor "explosions"? - mckoss
https://plus.google.com/101132562710376037298/posts/4rosuTcrkgu

======
minopret
Maybe we cannot.
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v361/n6407/abs/361040a0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v361/n6407/abs/361040a0.html)

